# Mail In Voting...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

This is a good read about "Mail in" voting. It doesn't talk about FRAUD... which has been documented before. Or people "hiding" ballots. It just talks about the delays in mail. One batch 3% of the voters ( 3 out of 100) didnt get them. Then the next batch they sent out 21 never got them.. 21 out of 100. Just because of mail delays.

Then one postmaster stated that people should mail in one week early. So delays could mean some votes dont get counted.

I know some will state "but that is why some elected officals want to count ballots 10 days later"... well... wouldn't that open up for a huge fraud. Think about it.... Oh we just "found" some ballots that were "lost" in the mail. Again this isn't a "red or Blue" thing... this is about integrity of our election process.

Just because we are making it "easier" for people to vote... doesn't mean it is better. When you make things "easier" it typically makes it easier to "fudge" things as well. Again this isn't Dem's vs Republicans... it is about the integrity of the election.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Again this isn't a "red or Blue" thing... this is about integrity of our election process.


 :rollin: You have political fantasies Chuck. :thumb: The congenital lying left will look you straight in the face and tell you they don't want your guns, they love the military, they support the police, they would never consider cheating on an election, and they fear Trump will. :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > Again this isn't a "red or Blue" thing... this is about integrity of our election process.
> 
> 
> :rollin: You have political fantasies Chuck. :thumb: The congenital lying left will look you straight in the face and tell you they don't want your guns, they love the military, they support the police, they would never consider cheating on an election, and they fear Trump will. :ticked:


As a matter of fact if your a liberal and reading this you should seriously consider which party you want to be associated with. Is the current democrat party the party you belonged to only five years ago. You know the party that said they didn't want our guns, but in the debates said "dam right were coming for your guns". The party that said just a few years ago they supported our troops. The party that just two years ago said they support our police. When you went to a concert they asked veterans, police. and first responders to stand so they could be honored. Ponder for a few days what the democrats were 50 years ago, 25 years ago, five years ago, and who they are today.

I see that someone introduced a bill in Washington to rename the democrat party because it's name is associated with so many racist things in the past. I have many ideas that would be accurate ------- but-------


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Today the courts in the Ukraine said that the March investigation into an unnamed American was not constitutional so they released the name.  Its our buddy Joe Biden. Imagine that, and he was dumb enough to brag on video. I wonder if he isn't faking this sudden dementia for sympathy with the court. Just because I am the head of the Biden crime family is no reason to pick on a forgetful old man. 

Think hard before you vote this fall fellows.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Who wants Biden?
China wants Biden
Russia wants Biden
Illegal aliens want Biden
Iran wants Biden
Black Lives Matter want Biden
Muslims want Biden
Gays want Biden
Felons want Biden
Abortionists want Biden

Get the picture??????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288539445608816649
Again... look about mail in voting.

This was also brought up yesterday when the Dem's and the Judiciary Committee was "talking over" Barr. One guy asked Barr... would he allow votes to be counted if it was past the poll dead line (or something like that)... Barr answered I will follow the law of that state... then the guy erupted and basically stated Barr will throw the election to help Trump. When he said he would follow the law of that particular state... but the Representative didn't want to hear this.

So it shows you how many Dem's are posturing for MAIL IN VOTING. We need to ask ourselves.... WHY?

Because remember.... Dr. Fauci and others who are on the "mask" bandwagon. Because they are saying If you wear a mask you can be in places where social distancing isn't feasible. Or if you social distance AND wear a mask things are "ok". So we have 3 months to figure out and make social distancing and "masks" rules for voting. Like I stated... why were they bringing this all up yesterday in the judiciary committee..... oke: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

Here again the MEDIA is lying or mis-leading people. This whole article is about ABSENTEE BALLOTS... not the UNIVERSAL MAIL IN process.

They dont talk about New York, New Jersey, etc. Which did this for primaries and other small elections and they went horrible. Missing signatures, late arrivals, etc. I am not even talking about FRAUD that had been reported. This is just ommissions and mistakes by the people who mailed them in.

But of course they title talks about "MAIL IN".. .when it should say ABSENTEE. Media trying to pull one over on people to make them think this isn't that big of a deal. When it is. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://nypost.com/2020/08/04/25-percen ... s-invalid/



> 25 percent of ballots in Brooklyn June primaries invalid





> More than 120,000 absentee ballots were filed in Kings County for the June 23 primary but about 30,000 were initially disqualified - and it wasn't the fault of the voters, according to Rodneyse Bichotte, head of the Brooklyn Democratic Party.
> 
> Bichotte - also a state assemblywoman whose district includes Flatbush, Ditmas Park and Midwood - said the disqualifying issues included a lack of postmark or late arrival.


This was just in Brooklyn..... imagine the whole country!!!

Again this isn't a Dem's vs Republicans thing. This is about the integrity of an election. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 25 percent of ballots in Brooklyn June primaries invalid


 Were any of them democrate? :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It was just a primary. Like I mentioned imagine this on a grand scale. Not even the nation but the state of NY... or NYC.

Like I have stated over and over. People want to make this a Trump vs EVERYONE issue... it isn't. It is about the integrity of our election process.


----------

